# Saltdogg spreader throwing error code A



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Went to hook up my spreader this morning. The spinner and vibrator work fine but the augur motor will not spin. I was able to spin the augur by hand so I know its not locked up. I looked up the error code ("A") and it says there is no electrical connection to the augur motor. Anyone else know what this could be? I would assume that the connector may have moisture in it, it also looks a bit corroded. How should I go about fixing this?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Clean, inspect and clean some more. Run a continuity test on the harness and check under the truck, hood, dash, connector plugs for broken wires. If everything else is clean and showing continuity remove the auger motor cover and make sure the motor is still connected to the auger plug assembly. 

You could have pulled it loose when you removed it to clean,protect and dielectric the auger gear motor before storing it for the off season.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Guess you already know this, but this is what my manual says.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

CashinH&P;1852798 said:


> Went to hook up my spreader this morning. The spinner and vibrator work fine but the augur motor will not spin. I was able to spin the augur by hand so I know its not locked up. I looked up the error code ("A") and it says there is no electrical connection to the augur motor. Anyone else know what this could be? I would assume that the connector may have moisture in it, it also looks a bit corroded. How should I go about fixing this?


A= Auger motor disconnected

A blinking = Auger motor overload

push harness plugs together while powered , give the spinner a hand turn . she'll get going . 
clean / lube w/ dielectric


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys going to work on it tomorrow after work, been crazy with rain and all the clean ups to get done haha!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

yep , not a problem


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, don't spin your auger by hand while its under load, don't...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

you most definitely can spin the auger counterclockwise by hand to get it spinning . the condensation on contacts from storage are most likely a bit corroded .
no problemo


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My point was not whether you've been able to fix it this way. It was to suggest not to tell someone to put their hands on an auger while its under load.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr.Markus;1853579 said:


> My point was not whether you've been able to fix it this way. It was to suggest not to tell someone to put their hands on an auger while its under load.


HE OBVIOUSLY NEEDS to spin it (powered) to get it going . DO YOU HAVE A SALTDOGG???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't own a saltdogg but I guarantee that if I check the manual it will tell me to shut off power before attempting to fix anything to do with the auger, spinner, jamb etc.
It's common safety sense beside the fact that the op said he can turn it freely. The advice you gave may cost him a limb or more, bad advice.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Citytow;1853600 said:


> HE OBVIOUSLY NEEDS to spin it (powered) to get it going . DO YOU HAVE A SALTDOGG???


This makes about as much sense as standing with your toes under the plow while adjusting drop speed.

Never ever put your hands in auger that has power or you may never be able to Thumbs Up again.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

AUGER ??? if you read HIS post , were talking about the , spinner its soft plastic . doesnt have razor blades on it :laughing::laughing:

einstein


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

15/16 box wrench ??? usually called a hand tool .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

we can agree then that you re read his post and realized we're talking about an auger that is some how different than all the augers I've seen in 27 years in this business..


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

by hand , either or . agreed


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Went to hook up my spreader this morning. The spinner and vibrator work fine but the augur motor will not spin.

Need glasses?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CashinH&P;1852798 said:


> Went to hook up my spreader this morning. The spinner and vibrator work fine* but the augur motor will not spin*. I was able to spin the augur by hand so I know its not locked up. I looked up the error code ("A") and it says there is no electrical connection to the augur motor. Anyone else know what this could be? I would assume that the connector may have moisture in it, it also looks a bit corroded. How should I go about fixing this?





Citytow;1853625 said:


> AUGER ??? if you read HIS post , were talking about the , spinner its soft plastic . doesnt have razor blades on it :laughing::laughing:
> 
> einstein





Citytow;1853633 said:


> 15/16 box wrench ??? usually called a hand tool .


Did as you said, still says auger. And putting a wrench on the auger that has power is not much better than sticking your hand in it.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well that escalated quickly. The auger is not under load? its empty...been sitting since it was taken out of the truck. Citytow is right, probably just a bad connection. All though I do agree that spinning the auger when there is power to it is not a good idea. All I meant when I said I could spin is was that it was not locked up from sitting.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CashinH&P;1853644 said:


> Well that escalated quickly. The auger is not under load? its empty...been sitting since it was taken out of the truck. Citytow is right, probably just a bad connection. All though I do agree that spinning the auger when there is power to it is not a good idea. All I meant when I said I could spin is was that it was not locked up from sitting.


I would start with the corroded connection you mentioned, like others said, clean connections and test. If you have already moved the auger you should be off any "dead" spot.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Use a test light on the connection, unplug salter turn on controller and see if you're getting power to the truckside connection, if so its probably the salter side connection, if not its the truckside. Simple test takes 30 seconds.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats what I figured. I pulled the spreader in the shop when I got home from work. Cleaned all the connections on the spreader as well as the truck traced all the wires and nothing seems broken. Im fairly certain that the spreader side connections got wet. Everything is drying off and I am going to hook it all up tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

CashinH&P;1853644 said:


> The auger is not under load? its empty...been sitting since it was taken out of the truck.


...by load I was referring to "with power" not salt load... I Can't tell whether that was a well conceived joke on your part or not....


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1853710 said:


> ...by load I was referring to "with power" not salt load... I Can't tell whether that was a well conceived joke on your part or not....


No it was my lack of experience in equipment repair.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Citytow;1853633 said:


> 15/16 box wrench ??? usually called a hand tool .


How do you expect to but a box wrench on the auger?? After discounting the power I normally use a 15/16 open end so I don't have to remove the auger gear motor.


----------

